

Hadoop: Cloudera or Hortonworks training? - ltcoleman

I believe the next technology for me to learn should be hadoop. My company pays for me to go to training once a year so I would like to know what training class would be possibly better?
======
NG_Eng
Suggest you check out Hortonwork Great deep dive in development during the 4
day course (if you do dev) and a great 2 day Admin course - no sales talk or
marketing. classes are always full so there is good interaction and feedback.

